# Voluntary Wheel Running by Wild Mice



## OrangeTyrant (Jan 17, 2014)

I came across a new study on wheel running that was conducted on mice in the wild, that some of you may enjoy.

It showed they enjoyed running on wheels, and it found that wheel running is voluntary, not stress-related or food-motivated, among other things.

It's definitely a good read. Here's a link to the open access paper:

http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/ ... 40210.full


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Will click in spare time. Thanks


----------



## Lizzie (May 25, 2014)

That's really interestning! Thank you!!


----------

